# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Costa Rica Herping

## Phuong Conway

Eyelash Viper (Bothriechis schegelii) 



Cope's Vine Snake (Oxybelis brevirostris) 



Fer-de-Lance (Bothrops Asper)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (09-23-2017),_EDR_ (01-12-2018),_fndjason4_ (09-23-2017),_Godzilla78_ (09-23-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-11-2019),John1982 (09-23-2017),KayLynn (09-23-2017),_Kcl_ (01-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-24-2017)

----------


## dr del

Loving that second picture especially.  :Very Happy:

----------


## fndjason4

Love the little fer-de-lance. One of my favorites. Awesome pics!

----------


## Godzilla78

All three are breath-taking!  They look like little dragons, I love serpents so much.  :Bowdown:

----------


## GiddyGoat

> All three are breath-taking!  They look like little dragons, I love serpents so much.


I know right?! Dragon-snakes are awesome. Ever heard of the rough-scaled bush viper? (aka spiny bush viper, hairy bush viper). Scientific name is Atheris hispida. They look sooooo dragon-y it's hard to believe!



Cool right? Not sure where they're from just thought I'd share.

----------


## GiddyGoat

Awesome awesome pictures!! Always been a fan of eyelash vipers- ESPECIALLY the bright yellow ones! Never see myself having the guts to keep venomous snakes though, haha.

----------


## VenomWorx

The second picture is awesome!!!!

----------


## AlexCR

are you from Costa Rica??

----------


## reptileexperts

> are you from Costa Rica??


No, we spent some time there enjoying its beauty and wildlife. Can't wait to get back though.

----------

